# CanJam Singapore 2019 (March 30-31, 2019)



## third_eye (Dec 12, 2018)

*Join us for the 4th edition of CanJam Singapore 2019, the biggest headphone audio show in Southeast Asia! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates! 

CanJam Singapore 2019*
Pan Pacific Singapore
Marina Square
7 Raffles Boulevard
Singapore 039595

*Saturday, March 30, 2019*
11am to 7pm

*Sunday, March 31, 2019*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - SGD $30
One Day Pass - SGD $20

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms for SGD $275/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Singapore 2019 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


*


*


----------



## third_eye (Mar 19, 2019)

Headfonics
Hi-Fi+
NXT
Sennheiser





1More
64 Audio
AAW
Abyss Headphones
Acoustune
Alpha & Delta
Aroma Audio
ArtAudio
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audio Genetic
Audiofly
Auris Audio
AV One
Benchmark Media Systems
beyerdynamic
Brise Audio
Campfire Audio
Cayin Audio
Chord Electronics
Crosszone
Custom Art
DCS
Dekoni Audio
Dignis
Dita Audio
DUNU
Earsonics
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Eng Siang International
Feliks Audio
Fender
FiiO
Final
Fir Audio
FLC Technology
Focal
Fun Acoustics
Furutech
HanSound Audio
Headamp Audio Electronics
HiBy
Hidition
Hidizs
HiFiShow
HUM
Hyla
iBasso
iFi Audio
InEar
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Kennerton Audio Equipment
Kimber Kable
Kumitate Labs
KuraDa
Labkable
LendMeUrEars
Lime Ears
Lotoo
Luminox Audio
Lyre Acoustics
Manley Labs
MASS-kobo
Matrix Audio
Meze Audio
Moondrop
MrSpeakers
Music Sanctuary
Noble Audio
oBravo
PWaudio
qdc
Questyle
R.A.D.
RAAL-requisite
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shenzhen Audio
SMSL
Softears
Sony
Spirit Torino
STAX
Stealth Sonics
Tanchjim
Tago Studio
The Fragrant Zither (TFZ)
Topping
Tralucent Audio
UFO Ear
Ultimate Ears
Verum Audio
Violectric
Vision Ears
Warwick Acoustics
Westone
Woo Audio
Zeppelin & Co.
ZMF Headphones


----------



## third_eye (Mar 6, 2019)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. *CanJam Singapore 2019 T-Shirts are S$30* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, March 31. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam Singapore 2019 is Monday, March 11, 2019. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Global 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Mar 14, 2019)

*1More*
Up to 15% off at the show
*AAW*
20% off all CIEM/UIEMs
*Abyss Headphones*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Aroma Audio*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Astell&Kern*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Audeze*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Audio Genetic*
15% off
*Chord Electronics*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Dignis*
15% off all items
*Earsonics*
15% off
*Feliks-Audio*
Giving away 1xEcho (value $999)
- hashtag #zeppmefeliks
- post on social media recommended pairing and tell us why you need the Echo!
*FiiO*
Up to 15% off at the show
*HiBY*
R6 Pro Early-bird Special at $999 instead of $1199
*Hidition*
Free Faceplate for all orders placed during the show
*iBasso*
Giving away 1xIT01 and 1xIT01S
- hashtag #zeppmeibasso
- selfie your "enjoy the music" moment
*Jerry Harvey Audio*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Kennerton Audio*
20% off at the show
*Labkable*
Up to 20% off at the show
*Meze Audio*
$3,999 instead of $4,399 for Empyrean
*MrSpeakers*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Questyle*
QP1R at $699
*RHA*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Stealth Sonics*
25% off on Stealth Sonics universal and custom product ranges on orders received at the booth during CANJAM Singapore 2019. 1st Year anniversary discount of Stealth Sonics is only valid between 30-31 March 2019
*Violectric*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Vision Ears*
Visit Booth to participate in the Lucky-Draw Give Away Special including CIEM's, T-Shirts, and Caps
- 20% off all VE custom models
- 10% off of the ERLKoNIG (Universal Flagship)
*Woo Audio*
Up to 10% off at the show


----------



## nepherte

I’ll be there after a 1 year hiatus due to an unscheduled business trip. Looking forward to it!


----------



## third_eye

Dita Audio, Final, Furutech, Lotoo, and STAX added to CanJam Singapore exhibitor list!


----------



## noobandroid

when will the shirt design come out? i have been collecting them shirts all years in a row, cant wait

oh yeah, i bought tickets and everything even BEFORE this announcement, canjam addiction i guess?


----------



## third_eye

noobandroid said:


> when will the shirt design come out? i have been collecting them shirts all years in a row, cant wait
> 
> oh yeah, i bought tickets and everything even BEFORE this announcement, canjam addiction i guess?



As addictions go, CanJam is a healthy one! 

We'll post T-Shirt info as we get closer to the show.


----------



## noobandroid

i was also wondering why is the eventbrite service no longer used?
my ticket email went into spam lol


----------



## third_eye

Custom Art, HanSound Audio, Lime Ears, Matrix, Audio, Moondrop, PWaudio, qdc, Sonoma Acoustics, UFO Ear, Ultimate Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## fairx (Nov 28, 2018)

Will try to make it this year. Hopefully more SEA earbud enthusiast using CanJam as a reason to gather around.


----------



## third_eye

Westone added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

RHA added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Thenewbie76

This is going to sound very stupid but what do you at canjam? You can try out the gear right ? But can you buy stuff and like are there special prices?


----------



## jeffri

Yes, trying out gears, some might even bring their prototypes. Depends to each exhibitor, they might have special show discounts, some even give out freebies (sticker, keychain, eartips, etc).


----------



## noobandroid

Thenewbie76 said:


> This is going to sound very stupid but what do you at canjam? You can try out the gear right ? But can you buy stuff and like are there special prices?


you can try everything, up to some ludicrous value rigs to your heart's content, i had the chance to first hand try orpheus


----------



## third_eye (Dec 12, 2018)

Acoustune, Advanced, Audio Genetic, Auris Audio, Azla, Benchmark Media Systems, Dignis, Earsonics, Feliks Audio, Hidition, Hyla, iBasso, Meze Audio, Questyle, and ZMF Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Sennheiser, Headfonics, and NXT as CanJam Singapore 2019 Show Sponsors!


----------



## jeffri

The ticket link still go to last year event. Are we able to book the ticket now?


----------



## third_eye

jeffri said:


> The ticket link still go to last year event. Are we able to book the ticket now?



Yes, the link is now fixed. Thanks!


----------



## jeffri

Nice, thanks


----------



## ztsen

No more discount for early bird?


----------



## innocentblood (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope Smyth Research will participate to showcase their A16. I’m also hoping that Innuos will make it so that I can get to hear the Zenith Statement ❤️


----------



## third_eye

Audiofly added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Thenewbie76

Will ZMF be there? I am looking forward to trying out their headphones


----------



## KcMsterpce (Dec 26, 2018)

Thenewbie76 said:


> Will ZMF be there? I am looking forward to trying out their headphones





third_eye said:


> Acoustune, Advanced, Audio Genetic, Auris Audio, Azla, Benchmark Media Systems, Dignis, Earsonics, Feliks Audio, Hidition, Hyla, iBasso, Meze Audio, Questyle, and *ZMF Headphones* added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Thenewbie76

@KcMsterpce oh my bad. Did not read it correctly. But it's good to know their coming .


----------



## Redcarmoose (Jan 5, 2019)

Thenewbie76 said:


> This is going to sound very stupid but what do you at canjam? You can try out the gear right ? But can you buy stuff and like are there special prices?



Exactly, my question too; is there stuff to actually buy there?

What’s the normal methodology? Do 50% of the booths have stuff for sale?

Do 10% of booths have stuff for sale? What can a neophyte expect to find?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thenewbie76

Redcarmoose said:


> Exactly, my question too; is there stuff to actually buy there?
> 
> What’s the normal methodology? Do 50% of the booths have stuff for sale?
> 
> ...


I can't answer all your question but I talked to a few people that went to canjam( the workers at my local 'audiophile' store) they told me that you can buy stuff. However I am unsure how many booths will be giving out discount.  Also the stuff most likely for sale are the product that the respective booth have released . Stuff like their prototypes I don't think are available for sale .


----------



## Thenewbie76

Will monoprice be coming to this ? I am having trouble contacting them through their support


----------



## joe

If you're going to CanJam Singapore 2019 and would like a CanJam Singapore 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam Singapore.)


----------



## third_eye

Alpha & Delta, Brise Audio, FLC Technology, Kumitate Labs, KuraDa, MrSpeakers, Nocturnal Audio, Rhapsidio, Schiit Audio, Spirit Torino, Tago Studio, The Fragrant Zither (TFZ), Verum Audio, and Warwick Acoustics (Sonoma) added to exhibitor list!


----------



## noobandroid

rumor has it mass-kobo will be at canjam SG, directly from the maker himself


----------



## third_eye

You beat me to it! MASS-kobo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## xuan87

Last year was a bit of a disappointment for me, as there wasn't much that caught my eyes (or ears LOL). Most of the companies were new and alot of stuff was priced out of my budget. But this year's list of exhibitors look better, with a few more Asian brands in attendance so I'll definitely be there for the 3rd year running! Pity that Brainwavz aren't there though, I was looking forward to testing their planar headphones.


----------



## Thenewbie76

xuan87 said:


> Last year was a bit of a disappointment for me, as there wasn't much that caught my eyes (or ears LOL). Most of the companies were new and alot of stuff was priced out of my budget. But this year's list of exhibitors look better, with a few more Asian brands in attendance so I'll definitely be there for the 3rd year running! Pity that Brainwavz aren't there though, I was looking forward to testing their planar headphones.


That's sad . This year will be my 1st. Hopefully we both get something out of it. I plan on getting a new IEM and DAP. But also try out all the other gear which I will never get at this age


----------



## Snekismyfriend

Thenewbie76 said:


> That's sad . This year will be my 1st. Hopefully we both get something out of it. I plan on getting a new IEM and DAP. But also try out all the other gear which I will never get at this age



I'd recommend you go and try stuff at the stores in sg before canjam. That way you have more time and a conducive environment to hear the current stuff on sale. That way you have more time to try the new stuff getting launched or new prototypes at the show. Hope you enjoy it this year.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Snekismyfriend said:


> I'd recommend you go and try stuff at the stores in sg before canjam. That way you have more time and a conducive environment to hear the current stuff on sale. That way you have more time to try the new stuff getting launched or new prototypes at the show. Hope you enjoy it this year.



For someone who will be there but isn't from Singapore, which "stores in sg" would you recommend? Sometimes it is difficult finding reliable information on high-end audio stores online. Especially for South/Southeast Asia.


----------



## noobandroid

KcMsterpce said:


> For someone who will be there but isn't from Singapore, which "stores in sg" would you recommend? Sometimes it is difficult finding reliable information on high-end audio stores online. Especially for South/Southeast Asia.


adelphi
event one
musical paradise
and a couple more also around that zone


----------



## marcusd

noobandroid said:


> adelphi
> event one
> musical paradise
> and a couple more also around that zone



Add to that Zeppelin & Co, E1, Euphoria and Music Sanctuary. Though some may not be open if they are at CanJam as all their staff are normally there.


----------



## Aleksandar R.

RAAL-requisite will be there, as well!
We're exhibiting our SR1a headphones via SLT Technologies as our distributor.


----------



## Zhanming057

noobandroid said:


> rumor has it mass-kobo will be at canjam SG, directly from the maker himself



Masuda san is one of my favorite people in the audio industry, and I have been a big fan of his amps for many years. Definitely give those a listen if you have the chance!


----------



## raypin (Feb 21, 2019)

KcMsterpce said:


> For someone who will be there but isn't from Singapore, which "stores in sg" would you recommend? Sometimes it is difficult finding reliable information on high-end audio stores online. Especially for South/Southeast Asia.




Mm...have dealt with Music Sanctuary SG twice: 64 Audio Fourte and the PW Audio 1960s 4 wire in-ear cable. Not sure anymore but also the Fi-Ba-SST 2.5 mm in-ear. Have had zero problems with them. Nice, accomodating folks..... so, it is very easy for me to recommend.

In HK, Jaben HK and DMA Audio (several stores but I go to their Wanchai branch as it is near my favorite roast goose restaurant, Kam’s Roast) and in Manila, Egghead Audiohub is a solid retailer (they carry almost every high-end stuff,  from Chord, Mass Kobos, Astell to Stax).

They are all on Facebook/Messenger.


----------



## CasstardPie

Is there a problem with the ticket sale links? They seems to be listing tickets for CanJam London


----------



## third_eye

CasstardPie said:


> Is there a problem with the ticket sale links? They seems to be listing tickets for CanJam London



Thanks, this has been fixed.


----------



## third_eye

RAAL-requisite added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Zhanming057

third_eye said:


> RAAL-requisite added to exhibitor list!









If you're into both headphones and 2 channel stuff or is in the market for a summit-fi headphone system, I would highly, highly recommend checking out Raal Requisite 

I absolutely love my pair and will happily put it up against any flagship headphone system, including the 1266 Phi TC and the Shangri-La Sr.


----------



## third_eye (Feb 27, 2019)

*For those traveling in for CanJam Singapore, please note that our hotel room block rate expires on March 8. Please be sure to book your rooms before then!*

CanJam Singapore 2019 takes place at the Pan Pacific Singapore in Marina Square. We have blocked a limited number of discounted hotel rooms for *S$275/night *valid from March 26-April 3. Click here to make your room reservations.


----------



## joe

Zhanming057 said:


> If you're into both headphones and 2 channel stuff or is in the market for a summit-fi headphone system, I would highly, highly recommend checking out Raal Requisite
> 
> I absolutely love my pair and will happily put it up against any flagship headphone system, including the 1266 Phi TC and the Shangri-La Sr.



Yeah, I listened to the RAAL-requisite SR1a at CanJam at RMAF last year, and that thing was impressive. If you're going to CanJam Singapore, it's one you definitely do not want to miss.


----------



## third_eye

joe said:


> Yeah, I listened to the RAAL-requisite SR1a at CanJam at RMAF last year, and that thing was impressive. If you're going to CanJam Singapore, it's one you definitely do not want to miss.



Yeah, for sure. I'm sorry to have missed this in NYC but what I heard at RMAF was impressive!


----------



## F208Frank

Had such a fun time at NYC CanJam 2019... if I never visited Singapore before, I might have made a trip out there to vacation AND visit CanJam again!


----------



## third_eye

1More, Abyss Headphones, Kimber Kable, and Woo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 25, 2019)

F208Frank said:


> Had such a fun time at NYC CanJam 2019... if I never visited Singapore before, I might have made a trip out there to vacation AND visit CanJam again!



That's my plan as well.  To visit Singapore and combine it with a CanJam to get insight into companies that don't make it to the US based CanJams.  CanJam London is a good possibility for me next year.


----------



## F208Frank

NovaFlyer said:


> That's my plan as well.  To visit Singapore and combine it with a CanJam to get insight into companies that don't make it to the US based CanJams.  CanJam London is a good possibility for me next year.


You are fortunate to be able to do that. Let us know what you find out!


----------



## third_eye

DCS, Fun Acoustics, Kennerton Audio Equipment, Lyre Acoustics, Softears, and Topping added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye (Feb 27, 2019)

Hidizs, Manley Labs, and R.A.D. added to exhibitor list!


----------



## noobandroid

quite some new folks coming in, nice..
only concern is it by them manufacturers or the dealers, cause as i remember most are carried by the distro only, which limits exposure


----------



## yong_shun

Redcarmoose said:


> Exactly, my question too; is there stuff to actually buy there?
> 
> What’s the normal methodology? Do 50% of the booths have stuff for sale?
> 
> ...


I worked in CanJam for one of the exhibitors 2 years back. There will be "CanJam Special Promo" for most of the exhibited item.


----------



## Zhanming057

Redcarmoose said:


> Exactly, my question too; is there stuff to actually buy there?
> 
> What’s the normal methodology? Do 50% of the booths have stuff for sale?
> 
> ...



I've been at a couple Canjam SG's and the trick is to figure out the cheapest way to pay for stuff. For most people, this is going to be cash and if you're even slightly interested in something, I would carry cash to the event.

You can take advantage of the sales there and buy stuff straight off the floor. Some brands won't allow this but most people, if you ask nicely, will give you a big discount on the display units, which you can pick up after events end. Floor demos from some brands sell out quickly, and you want to be a bit strategic - think about what you really want, what you kind of want, stuff like that. If you're 100% ready to buy something, make it the first booth you go to.

Almost everyone is going to have some amount discounts - the question is whether you can get a better deal at a physical store. You might see something that's 10% off at the event but the SG dealer might be perfectly happy to do 15% off the bat. If you have time, visit a dealer or two before the main event. I don't think I work that hard at finding deals there but I always end up with at least one piece of gear that I'd consider a fantastic deal.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

We spoke to Head-Fi and Canjam Global founder Jude Mansilla at the Canjam London show, back in 2018. Jude tells us what's in store for the future of the audiophile platform Head-Fi, and how Canjam, now a worldwide series of annual events, is evolving going into the future.


----------



## chungjun (Mar 1, 2019)

Pardon me but I have never been to a CanJam... and wondering can I have my ear impression done at CanJam (SG)?

Due to past experience, I am a little concerned about CIEM fit and hoping to have my ear impression done right - hopefully by experienced hands of the particular CIEM builder (e.g. 64 Audio) who will be more familiar with the manufacturing process and the right specifications needed.


----------



## ezekiel77

chungjun said:


> Pardon me but I have never been to a CanJam... and wondering can I have my ear impression done at CanJam (SG)?
> 
> Due to past experience, I am a little concerned about CIEM fit and hoping to have my ear impression done right - hopefully by experienced hands of the particular CIEM builder (e.g. 64 Audio) who will be more familiar with the manufacturing process and the right specifications needed.


Yes they do. IIRC 64 is carried by Music Sanctuary, so their staff will take your impressions.


----------



## darkdoorway

NovaFlyer said:


> That's my plan as well.  To visit Singapore and combine it with a CanJam to get insight into companies that don't make it to the US based CanJams.  CanJam London is a good possibility for me next year.



Hi, regular attendee of both Singapore and London canjams here. Can highly recommend both. British one has some local exhibitors as does the Singapore one. Both nice experiences.


----------



## third_eye

Only 3 weeks to go! Final updated Exhibitor list!







1More
64 Audio
AAW
Abyss Headphones
Acoustune
Alpha & Delta
Aroma Audio
ArtAudio
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audio Genetic
Audiofly
Auris Audio
AVOne
Benchmark Media Systems
beyerdynamic
Brise Audio
Campfire Audio
Cayin Audio
Chord Electronics
Crosszone
Custom Art
DCS
Dekoni Audio
Dignis
Dita Audio
DUNU
Earsonics
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Feliks Audio
Fender
FiiO
Final
Fir Audio
FLC Technology
Focal
Fun Acoustics
Furutech
HanSound Audio
Headamp Audio Electronics
HiBy
Hidition
Hidizs
HiFiShow
HUM
Hyla
iBasso
iFi Audio
InEar
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Kennerton Audio Equipment
Kimber Kable
Kumitate Labs
KuraDa
Labkable
LendMeUrEars
Lime Ears
Lotoo
Luminox Audio
Lyre Acoustics
Manley Labs
MASS-kobo
Matrix Audio
Meze Audio
Moondrop
MrSpeakers
Music Sanctuary
Noble Audio
oBravo
PWaudio
qdc
Questyle
R.A.D.
RAAL-requisite
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shenzhen Audio
SMSL
Softears
Sony
Spirit Torino
STAX
Stealth Sonics
Tanchjim
Tago Studio
The Fragrant Zither (TFZ)
Topping
Tralucent Audio
UFO Ear
Ultimate Ears
Verum Audio
Violectric
Vision Ears
Warwick Acoustics
Westone
Woo Audio
Zeppelin
ZMF Headphones


----------



## ezekiel77

Very likely coming. How do I get a medal or badge?

Also for Singaporeans, any good-value hotel nearby Pan Pac or City Hall MRT for about SGD150-200?


----------



## darkdoorway

ezekiel77 said:


> Very likely coming. How do I get a medal or badge?
> 
> Also for Singaporeans, any good-value hotel nearby Pan Pac or City Hall MRT for about SGD150-200?



Hey, I'm also at this - can my badge be added too.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Another inquiry: Does anyone want to meet up and have a dinner that Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
I would start a thread for a Singapore Get-Together, but I haven't been there since 2000, and I am sure it would be easier for someone more familiar with the area to make suggestions.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Mar 6, 2019)

ezekiel77 said:


> Very likely coming. How do I get a medal or badge?





darkdoorway said:


> Hey, I'm also at this - can my badge be added too.



Here is a post referring to asking for a badge (post #29 in this thread):


joe said:


> If you're going to CanJam Singapore 2019 and would like a CanJam Singapore 2019 badge on your profile, *please PM me*, and I'll get it added to your profile. (Be sure to note that it is for CanJam Singapore.)


----------



## third_eye (Mar 6, 2019)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1*

Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. *CanJam Singapore 2019 T-Shirts are S$30* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, March 31. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam Singapore 2019 is Monday, March 11, 2019. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam Singapore 2019 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## jeffri

jeffri-M-1


----------



## yong_shun

yong_shun-M-1


----------



## noobandroid

noobandroid M - 1

and for nearby hotel, hotel 81 bugis is where i be at


----------



## noobandroid

KcMsterpce said:


> Another inquiry: Does anyone want to meet up and have a dinner that Friday, Saturday, or Sunday?
> I would start a thread for a Singapore Get-Together, but I haven't been there since 2000, and I am sure it would be easier for someone more familiar with the area to make suggestions.


we can meet right at suntec city carls jr


----------



## ezekiel77

noobandroid said:


> noobandroid M - 1
> 
> and for nearby hotel, hotel 81 bugis is where i be at


Thanks man. Hope to meet you there.


----------



## lightning3777

lightning3777-L-1


----------



## korvin12

korvin12-M-1


----------



## GuyForkes

GuyForkes-L-1


----------



## lramirez1959

I wonder if the Questyle QP3R is coming ??? Several vendors have dropped the price of the QP2R.


----------



## Neilgp

Neilgp - XL - 1
Neilgp - L -1


----------



## JCKH

JCKH - XL - 1


----------



## third_eye (Mar 14, 2019)

Guys, here's the current list of Show Specials.....we'll continue to update this list and will be providing a handout with this information for all CanJam Singapore 2019 attendees at the Registration Desk. Only 2 short weeks to go!!!







*1More*
Up to 15% off at the show
*AAW*
20% off all CIEM/UIEMs
*Abyss Headphones*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Aroma Audio*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Astell&Kern*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Audeze*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Audio Genetic*
15% off
*Chord Electronics*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Dignis*
15% off all items
*Earsonics*
15% off
*Feliks-Audio*
Giving away 1xEcho (value $999)
- hashtag #zeppmefeliks
- post on social media recommended pairing and tell us why you need the Echo!
*FiiO*
Up to 15% off at the show
*HiBY*
R6 Pro Early-bird Special at $999 instead of $1199
*Hidition*
Free Faceplate for all orders placed during the show
*iBasso*
Giving away 1xIT01 and 1xIT01S
- hashtag #zeppmeibasso
- selfie your "enjoy the music" moment
*Jerry Harvey Audio*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Kennerton Audio*
20% off at the show
*Labkable*
Up to 20% off at the show
*Meze Audio*
$3,999 instead of $4,399 for Empyrean
*MrSpeakers*
Up to 10% off at the show
*Questyle*
QP1R at $699
*RHA*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Stealth Sonics*
25% off on Stealth Sonics universal and custom product ranges on orders received at the booth during CANJAM Singapore 2019. 1st Year anniversary discount of Stealth Sonics is only valid between 30-31 March 2019
*Violectric*
Up to 15% off at the show
*Vision Ears*
Visit Booth to participate in the Lucky-Draw Give Away Special including CIEM's, T-Shirts, and Caps
- 20% off all VE custom models
- 10% off of the ERLKoNIG (Universal Flagship)
*Woo Audio*
Up to 10% off at the show


----------



## xuan87 (Mar 14, 2019)

Very nice, looking forward to my third consecutive Canjam. Wonder if the Audeze Cipher bluetooth module will be available for sale, probably not but I'm holding out hope!

Love how there are many new brands that I've not heard of and likely only available in the Asia Canjams.

Edit: It should be my fourth consecutive Canjam, holy cow, time really flies by! Thanks for the badges!


----------



## VandyMan

Why are the show specials in Singapore so much better than they were in NYC?


----------



## Sage Encore

VandyMan said:


> Why are the show specials in Singapore so much better than they were in NYC?


Don't be fooled my friend. That's the way they operate arnd here, discounts look good because they inflate their regular price and make it look like a huge discount is being given, and the naive ones get caught out. Ignorance is truly bliss in this parts of the world.


----------



## xuan87

Sage Encore said:


> Don't be fooled my friend. That's the way they operate arnd here, discounts look good because they inflate their regular price and make it look like a huge discount is being given, and the naive ones get caught out. Ignorance is truly bliss in this parts of the world.



I can't deny that there is some truth to this but it's not as bad as it sounds.

Most of the overseas brands being sold in Singapore are sold via distributors rather than direct, which make sense as many of them are located outside of Asia. So that naturally means abit of a markup already, which could be made worth with the local warranty support.

Although I prefer to buy direct most of the time, sometimes it's actually cheaper to buy local than from overseas, with two examples coming to mind: Schiit (because they use a reliable but very expensive mailing service) and my MrSpeaker Ether closeout headphones.

TLR Do your homework before deciding where to buy from, but don't agonize over it, it's the music that matters.


----------



## duaned

I'm coming from Australia so how about a free t-shirt for effort?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here's the Seminar Schedule for CanJam Singapore 2019. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly! 

*CanJam Singapore 2019 Seminar Schedule*
Join us in Ocean 6 on the second level right above the Pacific Ballroom for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else.

*Saturday, March 30*

*1pm-2pm Measuring Headphones Today: Precision & Challenges*
Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org will examine the level of precision needed to measure today’s headphones and IEMs, modeling human perception, how measurement data is obtained, why headphone measurements matter, and why they sometimes don’t. He'll also discuss some of the new challenges that today's headphones and earphones can present for those who want to measure them.

*2:30-3:30 Chord Hugo TT 2 Technical Seminar With Rob Watts*
The Chord Electronics Hugo TT2 is much more than a desktop version of the portable Hugo 2. Rob Watts will be talking about the new design and technologies behind the Chord Electronics Hugo TT 2, how it differs from its portable sibling, including a presentation of the Hugo TT 2’s measured performance.

*4pm-5pm The Changing Face of Head-Fi*
Prestigious companies with great R&D and technology are abundant in our industry, but what’s the secret to getting news of their breakthroughs out in our uber-connected world and building relationships that matter? Join the likes of Megane Montabonel (Focal), Andy Regan (MrSpeakers), Raveen Bawa (DCS), Rob Watts (Chord Electronics), and Jude Mansilla (Head-Fi) in underlining how they’re tapping into conversations online in addition to the ever-relevant retail methods of yesteryear to answer questions on their products, brand story, tuning, measurements and more! This panel will be moderated by Kristy Song of Zeppelin & Co.

*Sunday, March 31*

*12:30-1:30pm Exploring Digital Audio with the dCS Bartok*
Raveen Bawa of dCS will discuss their first entry into the world of Head-Fi and share some insights into dCS design philosophy and capabilities in the world of digital audio.

*2pm-3pm Chord Hugo M Scaler Technical Talk With Rob Watts*
Rob Watts will be talking about the importance of transients for auditory perception, and how digital audio has problems in recreating transients accurately enough. He will then talk in detail about the Chord Electronics Hugo M Scaler, which guarantees better than 16-bit reconstruction of transients, with the one-million tap WTA filter employed in the Hugo M Scaler.


----------



## Sage Encore

xuan87 said:


> I can't deny that there is some truth to this but it's not as bad as it sounds.
> 
> Most of the overseas brands being sold in Singapore are sold via distributors rather than direct, which make sense as many of them are located outside of Asia. So that naturally means abit of a markup already, which could be made worth with the local warranty support.
> 
> ...


"It's the music that matters", at what or whose expense? Anyway, it everyone's personal opinion and wallet. Happy listening.


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the Seminar Schedule for CanJam Singapore 2019. Spaces are limited so plan accordingly!
> 
> *CanJam Singapore 2019 Seminar Schedule*
> Join us in Ocean 6 on the second level right above the Pacific Ballroom for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else.
> ...



why do i have a feeling the topic is same as last year (my impression only cause i was there every event before)


----------



## Shoewave

Hi, 

New to Canjam here, was wondering if tix are available at the door?


----------



## xuan87

Shoewave said:


> Hi,
> 
> New to Canjam here, was wondering if tix are available at the door?



Yes they will be, but I believe they will be slightly higher than buying online now.


----------



## noobandroid

xuan87 said:


> Yes they will be, but I believe they will be slightly higher than buying online now.


what i remember is the same value


----------



## third_eye

xuan87 said:


> Yes they will be, but I believe they will be slightly higher than buying online now.



Tickets can be purchased at the door in cash, it's S$20 for a one day and S$30 for a weekend pass. For those needing the use credit cards, purchases can be made online.


----------



## Andykong

We just announced N8 Brass Black and CanJam Singapore will be the first stop to demo this new version of our TOTL DAP.  Make sure you stop by our booth if you are into portable audio.


 

For more detail, please refer to our announcement post.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cay...e-dual-line-out.879025/page-106#post-14846643


----------



## crabdog

Is the "Hifi show" in the exhibitors list a brand or is it a typo? I was expecting to see Hifiman in the list.


----------



## third_eye

crabdog said:


> Is the "Hifi show" in the exhibitors list a brand or is it a typo? I was expecting to see Hifiman in the list.



Not a typo, HiFiShow is a Chinese brand making earphone products.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I will be having dinner either Friday, Saturday or Sunday at ZamZam Singapore to get some murtabak if anyone is interested. It's located about 3km from the Pan Pacific Singapore hotel.


----------



## Shanling

New Shanling products will be available for demo at Shenzhen Audio table, main ballroom, tables E2-E7.

Shanling M2x DAP
Shanling ME500 Triple driver hybrid IEM
Shanling EL1 premium balanced cable
Shanling UP2 Bluetooth DAC/AMP
 



KcMsterpce said:


> I will be having dinner either Friday, Saturday or Sunday at ZamZam Singapore to get some murtabak if anyone is interested. It's located about 3km from the Pan Pacific Singapore hotel.



I love this place, stop there anytime I'm in Singapore. I'm planning Monday brunch there


----------



## FAE_tone

Kennerton team preparing for the CanJam 2019!

- There will be a new prototype model which will see the world for the first time! 


- A new model Kennerton Jord, which is released in early 2019 and CanJam Sigapore is the first exhibition to listen to those. The audiophile outdoor cans!

- Exclusive state-of-the-art wooden cups.

- 20% Promotion

and more! We will be happy to see you at the Zeppelin stand!


----------



## unknownguardian (Mar 25, 2019)

http://diy-ciem.blogspot.com/2019/03/canjam-singapore-2019-kumitate-lab-will.html

*" Canjam Singapore 2019 " Kumitate Lab will take part in ‼︎*

Dear all friends of mine in Singapore,

" Kumitate Lab " will take part in Canjam Singapore 2019 !





It has been 1 year sence I attended Canjam Singapore last year.




Thanks for coming my " KumitateK " booth on Canjam Singapole!
I spent precious time in Singapole with friend you guys!

See you next time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I was really impressed by passion and love for portable audio gadgets you have and had a fun time there.


We’ll bring those our new products this time;

*KL-Focus*
We have launched KL-Focus in October last year and won a gold prize of CIEM part in Fujiya Avic Headphone festival.





This is very first time we bring KL-Focus for out side of Japan!
It has four types of different bass sound turning and you can change it depending on your scenes; your favorite musics and whether you are in loud place or not.
















Its tight bass sound not covering mid sound band is quite unique and treble sound has high clarity. By all means, please test and listen to its sound!

*Prototype product of our " Amplifier"*





We had exhibited our prototype amplifier for reference two yeas ago. For several reaseons we haven't launched it yet, but Singaporean folks sometimes ask me how is amplifier going and what is its sound like. So I decided to bring it. We have 4.4mm balance out type and 2.5mm output.

We also bring our new display stand for our samples of designs.







Do you want something more?





I'm not sure it will be finished by Canjam Singapore but I will bring it if it has done.

Thanks for reading this article and having interest.
See you in Canjam Singapore 2019!


----------



## unknownguardian (Mar 25, 2019)

unknownguardian said:


> http://diy-ciem.blogspot.com/2019/03/canjam-singapore-2019-kumitate-lab-will.html
> 
> *" Canjam Singapore 2019 " Kumitate Lab will take part in ‼︎*



Yay! Ito-san from Kumitate Lab will be back in Singapore for Canjam once again. He is very honoured to have the chance meet all the fellow audio enthusiasts again. This time round he will be bringing a few more stuffs.


1. KL-FOCUS (Those who like the KL-METEO and/or KL-SIRIUS, do check this out, personally I feel that KL-FOCUS is like a child of both, bearing the mixture of characteristics from both the METEO AND SIRIUS)


2. Kumitate Lab Prototype Amp (A tiny yet interesting amplifier that add power to your source and it also comes with both balanced out 4.4mm and 2.5mm)





3. ???? (All I can say is that this is something amazing, and from twitter, it seemed like Ito-san is rushing his work to prepare this, hopefully we will have a chance to see its appearance during Canjam SG)


----------



## Kristy Song

FAE_tone said:


> Kennerton team preparing for the CanJam 2019!
> 
> - There will be a new prototype model which will see the world for the first time!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to see the PurpleHeart & Northern Maple THRIDI too!


----------



## Kristy Song

lramirez1959 said:


> I wonder if the Questyle QP3R is coming ??? Several vendors have dropped the price of the QP2R.



Definitely not. Questyle booth will be showing the CMA Twelve, SHB2, CMA400i, CMA600i and the QP2R this year.


----------



## Kristy Song

Shout-out to iBasso fans >>> We'll be bringing the DX220 & the IT03W to booth #A1 this year! No prices announced yet from iBasso.


----------



## sidrpm

lramirez1959 said:


> I wonder if the Questyle QP3R is coming ??? Several vendors have dropped the price of the QP2R.


Sadly nothing to report about any new DAP from Questyle at this point in time. However several Questyle desktop amps including the new TOTL CMA12 will be on demo at the show. Also look out for the CMA400i at the Focal table driving their newest headphones. 

QP1R is discounted and there should be a good deal for the QP2R as well.


----------



## sidrpm (Mar 26, 2019)

Something new from Acoustune Japan - see you at Table A5 Main Hall


----------



## sidrpm

And Hyla Japan - here is the TE5-T available for demo at Table A6 Main Hall


----------



## Kristy Song

Everyone say BOOBINGAHHH ! This beauty will be shown at the <<Zepp walk of fame>> [A1-A6, B1-B5] , specifically around the B1 area. We'll also be bringing the ZMF Verite Pheasant wood --- ZMF fans, don't miss it!


----------



## Kristy Song

sidrpm said:


> Something new from Acoustune Japan - see you at Table A5 Main Hall



HAND IT OVER NOW! Singapore's been waiting for the Titanium version since last Canjam!


----------



## sidrpm

Kristy Song said:


> HAND IT OVER NOW! Singapore's been waiting for the Titanium version since last Canjam!



Sorry I don't see any Titanium version in that picture!


----------



## sidrpm

Oooh you mean this one??


----------



## jude

If you can't see the embedded video above, please *click here*.​
A planar magnetic pioneer returns, a studio monitor from Berlin, new DACs and streamers, flat impedance/phase IEMs, nuggets, isobaric headphones, fancy leather, Harman-Target-following IEMs and headphones, and plenty more in our 2019 CanJam Singapore Preview Video.


_2019 CanJam Singapore Preview Video _- Produced by Joe Cwik, Brian Murphy, Warren Chi, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## jeffri

I'm clicking the video as fast as I could, but it is still unavailable


----------



## jude

jeffri said:


> I'm clicking the video as fast as I could, but it is still unavailable



Sorry about that. I haven't slept. It's public now.


----------



## jeffri

jude said:


> Sorry about that. I haven't slept. It's public now.



Thanks, all good now. Have a good rest, I guess


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I like Zach's little look over in the video haha.


----------



## Bassslayer0488

This is going to be one great show!!


----------



## sidrpm

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I like Zach's little look over in the video haha.



@zach915m impostor, call 911


----------



## audionewbi

My heart is aching that once again I missed another Canjam in my favourite country, Singapore. Lovely people, lovely food and arguably the most vibrant the most passionate portable show on earth.


----------



## bigshel99

dang... so many new things at this CanJam; I wish I was going. Glad to see the RAD's are going to be out and hope to hear some of the people's impressions.


----------



## Bassslayer0488

bigshel99 said:


> dang... so many new things at this CanJam; I wish I was going. Glad to see the RAD's are going to be out and hope to hear some of the people's impressions.



Dude I was thinking the same thing! They look incredible!


----------



## Arcamera

I always appreciate your presentations Jude, thanks. 

Perhaps Kennerton Headphones will be there? I'd love to see some coverage of their excellent products.


----------



## Kristy Song

Arcamera said:


> I always appreciate your presentations Jude, thanks.
> 
> Perhaps Kennerton Headphones will be there? I'd love to see some coverage of their excellent products.


Definitely. The THRIDI and JORD will be there, and so will the faces behind Kennerton. Meet the founder, Valentin Kazanzhi at booth #B1/B2 (Look out for the Zeppelin & Co. booths)


----------



## Kristy Song

HIDITION's new 11-BA, 4 super tweeters (yes, 4.) flagship is flying here tomorrow with the team. We don't know how it works, but we can't wait to hear it. 

They will be at booth #A2-3 (Next to Ibasso & Dignis )


----------



## Kristy Song

F


----------



## Makiah S

Kristy Song said:


> F



Good to see you guys on Head fi! I Always enjoy your IG content

Anyways, do we have a set of Hyperlinks for which products are where in the video? At work atm and unable to watch <.< 

I'm curious about a new Planar and the Studio Monitor out of Berlin!


----------



## unknownguardian (Mar 27, 2019)

*Sizzling hot piece of news freshly bake from the oven! *Kumitate Lab will be bringing over their new 3d printed universal IEM to CanJam Singapore! This is still an incomplete prototype work in progress, but Ito san decided to bring it to CanJam Singapore as he would like to hear your inputs regarding this new flagship to further improve it. Do remember to check this up (as well as the Kl-Focus and the prototype amp) if you drop by the Kumitate Lab booth in *Ocean room 9, Level 2*


----------



## philipwu

hello Headfiers, and organisers : 
i had checked a list of brands listed in this thread but couldn't find Mytek .
will any of the Mytek products be in this CanJam 2019 Singapore event ? especially Brooklyn DAC+ ? 
thank you for any comments, 
-phil


----------



## sidrpm

Here is the Hyla TE5-B (bass tuning) demo at Table A6 Main Hall


----------



## sidrpm (Mar 28, 2019)

Stellia


----------



## Kristy Song




----------



## eric65

Arcamera said:


> I always appreciate your presentations Jude, thanks.
> 
> Perhaps Kennerton Headphones will be there? I'd love to see some coverage of their excellent products.



Hi.

Unique and exceptional samples for their incredible beauty and rarity of the Kennerton Thror and Thridi headphones (in Karelian birch natural wood  and in stabilized Karelian birch, with colored resin impregnated under vacuum) as well as the new Vali (new look) will be brought by the boss of Kennerton (Valentin Kazanzhi) who will be there at the CanJam in Singapore this weekend.


----------



## deuter

What headphone stand is being used in the video


----------



## Final Audio

The *fina*l team from Japan will be at Canjam Singapore with our distributors, *Project Perfection*.

Canjam Singapore 2019 will be showing the *B Series *and the *D8000 Studio Monitor. * Debuted just last week at Personal Audio Fair Hongkong 2019.

We are located at the grand hall at booth D2-D4.

Also, we are currently scouting for reviewers during Canjam. If you are keen, do drop by to find out more.

*Project Perfection* will be holding a *lucky draw daily* at Canjam Singapore.* Don’t miss it!* Amazing prizes up for grabs.


----------



## ezekiel77

Hang on... I don't see HiFiMan or Unique Melody. Any representation there?


----------



## 284033

Hi everyone,

All of us at Music Sanctuary are hyped to see everyone tomorrow! This year, our booth is bigger than it ever has been before, and jam packed with tons of goodies to listen to.

We've summarised our booth experience in the handy guide below:


 

For those who can't visit the show, we will be broadcasting our AMAs live on our Facebook page! Be sure to tune in from any corner of the globe.


----------



## eric65 (Mar 29, 2019)

Arcamera said:


> I always appreciate your presentations Jude, thanks.
> 
> Perhaps Kennerton Headphones will be there? I'd love to see some coverage of their excellent products.





eric65 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Unique and exceptional samples for their incredible beauty and rarity of the Kennerton Thror and Thridi headphones (in Karelian birch natural wood  and in stabilized Karelian birch, with colored resin impregnated under vacuum) as well as the new Vali (new look) will be brought by the boss of Kennerton (Valentin Kazanzhi) who will be there at the CanJam in Singapore this weekend.



Hi

In addition to these three Planar Kennerton Thridi and Thror headphones and the new Vali (three open-back headphones), Kennerton will present two closed back headphones, the Kennerton JORD and a new prototype headphones, the Kennerton MAGNI, at CanJam in Singapore 2019, this weekend.


----------



## TEOSJ

Lend Me UR ears will be at Canjam Singapore. Our booth is E14. We will be representing Alpha & Delta, FLC Technology and TFZ

*Alpha & Delta *

Alpha & Delta will be showcasing the Alpha & Delta KS3 universal custom earphones.

You can audition them and if you like it you can preorder it at a Canjam Special Price at USD 89! 
For those who cannot make it to the event, you can register your interest here: https://bit.ly/2FJVguz

A planar iem prototype will also be available as well for auditioning 

*Canjam Special*: Enjoy 25% discount off all existing Alpha & Delta products! 

  

*FLC Technology*

FLC will be showcasing the FLC8P, DD71 and DD21. 

 

The FLC8P will be available for purchase at a price of USD 199. The FLC8P retains the sound signature of the FLC8N and its tuneable functionality but now with a more wallet friendly price! 

*Canjam Special: *Enjoy 20% discount for all FLC products. 

*TFZ *

TFZ will be debuting the TFZ Series 7- a 4 BA+ 1 Dynamic earphone

*Canjam Special: *Enjoy 20% discount for all TFZ products except TFZ X1


----------



## fairx

I was thinking going again this year until my calendar reminds me of wedding invitations (2 in facts) due on saturday.


----------



## yunseokho

제발 누군가 try Aaw canary and tell me how it is ..


----------



## Bassslayer0488

Let’s get some pictures and updates!


----------



## protoss

*Can you all stop by RAAL booth and TRY OUT THE SR1A !!! please  

It looks like this. I need more impressions !!!!*


----------



## kumar402

Any impression thread for the show?


----------



## joe

*The CanJam Singapore 2019 Impressions Thread is right here!
*
Carry on the conversation and impressions there!


----------



## jude

Today (Sunday) there are two very interesting seminars, from two different legends in digital audio (Chord Electronics and dCS), both of these companies with very different approaches and technologies. Following are the seminar times, both in the Ocean 6 seminar room, second floor:
*
12:30-1:30pm Exploring Digital Audio with the dCS Bartok*
Raveen Bawa of dCS will discuss their first entry into the world of Head-Fi and share some insights into dCS design philosophy and capabilities in the world of digital audio.

*2pm-3pm Chord Hugo M Scaler Technical Talk With Rob Watts*
Rob Watts will be talking about the importance of transients for auditory perception, and how digital audio has problems in recreating transients accurately enough. He will then talk in detail about the Chord Electronics Hugo M Scaler, which guarantees better than 16-bit reconstruction of transients, with the one-million tap WTA filter employed in the Hugo M Scaler.


----------

